# Parker Wildfire



## Regie (Jun 15, 2008)

I have just bought a new Parker Wildfire XP. I love it so far and I was wondering if anyone else shoots Parkers? My old bow was a Bear Super Mag 44.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

That is my #1 selling bow, quiet, fast, and smooth. I also sell with that a string tamer with front mount, goes in the stabilizer hole. They work very well and you don't put anything else on the string to silence it. Did you get the package or just the plain bow and added your things from your other bow.:thumbs_up


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

had a wildfire for about 6 months. liked the bow a great deal, especially the speed and accuracy. had a little difficultly with the noise level -- a little more than i was used to -- but the advice above is solid. that front mount is the way to go b/c you can attach a stabilizer in it as well.

happy shooting.....


----------



## Tree Ranger (Nov 20, 2008)

*Same song*

I must have been on the same road as you. I am a dinosaur with my old but trusty Bear 44 Magnum. Recently re-uped with high tech and a Parker Phoenix 34 that was a year end sale at a local dealer. Really enjoy it. Good speed. Quieter than the Bear. Parker factory is in my community. Glad to support local archery business.
Tree Ranger


----------



## mavrik46 (Jan 12, 2009)

My wife gave me a Wildfire XP for Christmas. I hadn't shot a bow in about 25 years and I'm amazed at how smooth and quiet it is. Wasn't really looking for a Wildfire when we started looking at bows, but it was the only lefthanded bow anyone around here had. I added the string tamer that mounts on the front, QAD hunter rest, Carolina Archery Products 3 pin sight, and a Treelimb quiver. I hope you enjoy your Widfire as much as I have mine.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Regie said:


> I have just bought a new Parker Wildfire XP. I love it so far and I was wondering if anyone else shoots Parkers? My old bow was a Bear Super Mag 44.


Got in on this one kinda late, but I bought a Wildfire last year and won the first 3D tournament I shot with it. Also was 2 for 2 on whitetails this year. Great bow for the $. 

I shoot a Parker Shooting Star for tournaments and have won several events and 1 State Championship. I am very satisfied with Parker.

Vance


----------

